# Lutron Wireless Switch



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Do any of you know if Lutron has a wireless switch that works with a Pico remote that can handle 15A?

I put in a Lutron RF wireless switch not knowing the light load. This switch is only rated for 5A and when the lights have been on for just a short while it is too hot to touch. Customer likes the wireless part but I need something that can handle more current.


----------

